# I found a baby pigeon in downtown Montreal, please help.



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

This morning I found a baby pigeon walking on St Catherine street near Alexis Nihon mall (Atwater). She cannot fly. From the little research I did online she looks to be about 18 days old. There was no nest around where I found her and there are a lot of cars and people. 

I brought her home and fed her baby bird food in warm water, she ate about 40 ml already. She seems to know how to eat from the syringe (I was worried I would choke her, I have absolutely no experience with birds). She does not look injured but her feathers look a bit rare, although I don't know what she's supposed to look like...She pooped twice already, it looked like regular bird poop. I placed her in a big recycling box lined with an electric blanket and paper towels, and the box is in our spare bedroom, safely away from our two, very curious cats 

I have to say that she is the cutest little thing, she is very vocal and full of energy and very affectionate. She climbs on my shoulder and rests under my cheek and pecks at my face 

My questions are:

1. Is there anything else I should be doing right away?
2. How often should I feed her and how much?
3. It is getting very cold out there, I will not let her go until I know she is going to be perfectly fine; is there a sanctuary in Montreal where I could bring her so she could socialize with other pigeons?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, I will keep researching.

Thank you!


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Can you post a picture of her so we can get a better assesment of her condition.Make sure that the electric blanket is on low and that she has a way to move away from the heat source should she get to warm.You did the right thing and thank you so much for that.You can provide water in a small container (they sip it up so it needs to be deep enough for its beak) you can dip it in the water and see if it drinks on it's own.You can also use defrosted peas and corn - warm them with hot water and I always test on my wrist so they don't burn them, but you can pop them in thier mouths and just rub on the throat.About 40 should do for each feeding.You can also try some wild bird/dove seed and put it next to her to see if she trys to eat it on her own (but continue with the peas/corn)...I have never syringe fed but there are lots of links on here how to do it..search for that...be careful with the feed because some of that is not safe for pigeons...so you may want to do the peas and corn until you can confirm your bird fed is safe. Good luck and other members will be posting soon I am sure!!!


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you for your prompt reply and advice.

We are going to get the frozen peas and some seeds soon; she's been feeding herself using a home-made device (we found pictures on this site) where she can put her beak in and take as much food as she needs until her crop is full. I got the bird food at the pet store; it's good for baby pigeons. She is not drinking on her own. 

There is no way we are going to release her; it just started to snow here.
Can anyone help me find a sanctuary in or around the Montreal area? We cannot keep her for too long.

Here is a picture of the little angel:


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have tried and tried to find a resource in Montreal and each time I come up with no one. It's very frustrating because the wildlife rehab places think of Pigeon as dirty and as pests. Those of us the rescue/rehab feral Pigeons know they are clean, smart, loving and absolutely amazing. They also make wonderful companions for humans.
I think you have a little girls there and she is precious.
I'm going to go grab you the pre-written instructions for feeding the defrosted corn and peas.
Before I do that...let me suggest that the way to find a Pigeon person to take her may be to call vets in the area to see if they know of anyone. What ever ...don't let anyone talk you into just letting her go, because she won't survive on her her own this time of year even after she leans to eat on her own. She won't have a clue as to how to find food.
Don't let anyone talk you into euthanizing her. There just could never be a reason good enough to do that unless she was *suffering from a terminal disease such as a cancer.*


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here they are...

You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. 
Put the bird on your lap and hold her next to your body. 
Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. 
You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and *every time the bird’s crop empties until you know she is eating on her own. *This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. The next step… seeds. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy.


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

*Peas and corn!*

We got frozen peas and corn and fed her about 50 pieces. She loved it!!! However she is still not drinking water on her own. Her poop had become watery, probably due to the baby bird food she was eating before. 

Is it safe to leave her alone for the night or should I check on her from time to time? When should I feed her next? Some people say she should be fed every 15 minutes, others every 2-3 hours, others say it's ok to leave her alone in the dark to sleep during the night....

Thank you, all help is appreciated.


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

Charis said:


> let me suggest that the way to find a Pigeon person to take her may be to call vets in the area to see if they know of anyone. What ever ...don't let anyone talk you into just letting her go, because she won't survive on her her own this time of year even after she leans to eat on her own. She won't have a clue as to how to find food.
> Don't let anyone talk you into euthanizing her. There just could never be a reason good enough to do that unless she was *suffering from a terminal disease such as a cancer.*


Don't worry, there is NO WAY I am not seeing this through. When I found her this morning the weather was not that bad but it has snowed since and I am sure she would not have made it. I am lucky my boyfriend is also an animal lover so we will both do our best to ensure her safety. We will release her with other pigeons when she is strong enough. We will keep looking for a sanctuary...so far that seems the best solution. I will take your advice and start calling vets tomorrow.

In the meantime I am educating myself since I have only had cats and dogs as pets in the past. We are also looking for a good name to give her. She is a lovely being; she is affectionate, funny, full of life, LOUD, super cute....and I can't wait to see her fully grown and strong. 

My first dilemma though, what should I do tonight?


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey,

She is very cute. If her last feeding is at about 8-9 P.M. she will be fine for the night... all pigeon parents get to sleep through it. 

She should be weaned at about 25- 30 days- you can peck at the seed with your finger and she will certainly repeat after you. And for the drinking take her beak gently and dip it in the water do this a couple times and she will be feeding herself in no time.


She will need lost of exercise so that she can fly so make her walk around for her food


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you! I will follow your advice; she just ate so she should be good for the night. 

Now I am worried about what I should do with her. There really are no sanctuaries in Montreal and the weather is getting very cold...I have started looking for sanctuaries in Ontario.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

o ya i forgot... take a small towel or wash cloth, fold it over and place it on her so that she is completely coverd. she will be quite until you take it off and she will feel comforted and sleep better. it is like her mother was there.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree that she will be just fine over night. The peas and corn have a lot of water in them which is one of the reasons they make such great hand feeding foods.


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

Can anyone give me their guess on her age? I think she is around 18 days old.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

I live in belleville ont. and there is a really great rehad in nappanee. 

or if you could transport her to me i could help you out as i have handfed many birds and i have some homers and helmets ( all breeds of pigeons ) so she could imprint on them and i found a feral chick too back in august so it comes every day to hang out and eat!!!!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

she is about 18- 21 days old


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LovelyFlight said:


> Can anyone give me their guess on her age? I think she is around 18 days old.


I think you are about right.
By the way...I think she would be better with a private rehabber rather than a big place. Too easy to get lost in the shuffle and I doubt many of them would be able or willing to hold her over the winter.


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

yopgigeonguy, where are you located? 

As much as I love the little cutey, I don't have a good place to keep her for too long; all we have for her is a spare bedroom and I am afraid she will feel closed in once she starts to fly...also, I think she is better off with other birds ASAP.


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

Nevermind, I just realised you mentioned Belleville, Ont. We don't have a car but we could find a ride, however, Belleville may be too far. Would you still be open to take her in a while? 

I am still searching online.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

*I will Help*

I agree chris... i have heard of alot of people just getting a train ticket and putting stuff on but that is not safe.

I would be glad to help you and i could keep her over winter if you like.
The only problem is how to get her to me? If you know of anyone that is going to toronto belleville is on the way or, get her a bus/train ticket and put her on with all the other animals.

Hope this will help you out


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

*Good morning!*

Firstly I want to thank you for being so helpful!

Secondly, we have a name for the little one, it's Lucky. She is lucky she did not die before I found her and she continues to be lucky each day my cats don't devour her 

This morning Lucky had about 50 pieces of peas and corn; she had emptied her crop through the night. Her poop is back to the normal looking bird poop (dark green with a bit of white and no longer runny). She is very excited every time she sees me. We were eating and exercising at the same time; she looks fit and healthy. She is still not drinking water on her own, but I will keep trying throughout the day.

As far as getting her to Ontario, it is definitely an option, and, again, thank you. I am still trying to find something a little closer (guilty of hoping she might come visit me once in a while...). I have to admit we are getting very attached to the little angel. She is absolutely adorable! If I had the means to, I would so keep her....

By the way, I have an important question:

What will happen when she starts to fly? Should I keep her in a bird cage? I would hate that, but I would hate it even more if she hurt herself trying to fly in the tiny room she's in....please help.

That's about it, just wanted to keep you guys posted, all is well.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

how was she last night????!!!!!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

well well well looks like every things alright!

as for flying... she won't do that untill she is about 32-35 days old so you have plenty of time.

if she is always in the house you will soon fined that she will be able to fly around obects as she would out side. you CAN keep her in a cage because she has never tasted the freedom of flying outside so thats all she will know.

and when she does start to exercise her wings she will go crazy and zoom around the house only at about 2 inches off the ground though.

make her follow you ariund so that she will learn to trust you and call her by her name EVERY time you feed her. she will soon come right to you when you call wich, will come in handy when she start to fly.

hope this helps!!!!!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

her poop should be black and white green means there is something wrong inside.
although that might be from her mothers feedings. it should go black in a couple of days


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lucky is happy!*

Hey Pigeonguy,

last night she slept right through, no problems! When I went to see her this morning she was awake and super excited to see me  

Now you worry me about the poop, I will keep a close eye on it. At least it isn't watery anymore...isn't that a good sign? Is there something else other than peas and corn that I should be feeding her? By the way, she has learnt a lot since yesterday, we both have, because today it was much easier feeding her; as soon as I touch her beak she opens it! She has even started pecking at food  Today I will get her seeds, see if she can do it.

We tried to get her to follow us around but she is not quite there yet (we only tried after she had eaten so I assume her motivation was gone....) I will keep trying today. She does love to get comfy in the palm of my boyfriend's hand, though. I never knew birds can be so friendly and affectionate!

I will take more pictures and post them.


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

I have other questions:

How much time should I be spending with her? 
What activities should we do? 
How much sleep should she be getting right now?
When she starts to fly in a few days, should I take her outside or will it be too cold? What is the coldest they can go out in?
Are we sure she is a female?

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

LovelyFlight...you are seeing what wonderful creatures they really are!! Don't let her outside...she can get picked off by a predator far to easy...if she is going to winter with you then just keep her indoors...but you know they don't cost much and a lot of us have tiny spaces with other animals and have one as a pet...just in case you should think about it...they make lovely companions and she will certianly be imprinted with you both since you are hand raising her.What is your living situation as far as is there a room that you can put her in that she can fly around in?My indoor baby flys around the house and avoids all danger (two dogs as well!)...they learn and you monitor so it's fine.Right now you just do the feedings and spend all the time you want with her.But you do need to leave her a few times so that she gets used to you going. So just care for her, spend time with her and still go about your normal routine.When you go to bed, you may want to put her to bed so she has enough sleep.It sounds like you are doing great...as for the poops don't fret...they will change from day to day even depending on water consumption, what they eat and so forth...look for continued issues. So if for like three days she has the same kind of poops then we can look into it.The wild dove mix is good to start her with but keep with the peas and corn until you are sure she is eating enough on her own.You can also do the peas, corn, carrot mixes that are frozen.I just half the small carrot pieces and pop them in too!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

LovelyFlight,
Congrats! It's nice of you to be taking care of the lil pigeon  It's a pretty pigeon. Reading your post, I suspect it to have fallen out a nest near Atwater Park [between St. Cath. & the childrens Hospital] Seeing how it's taken to you n yr boyfriend, you should definately try to keep it. Young birds are ALOT of fun, they fly around and are very emotional, you should have a great time  try to nurture it during the cold Mtl winter..wish you guys good luck, salut. Peace.


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

*Adoption?*

Hi Tamara and Warren  thank you for your support!

We live in a duplex, downstairs. It is a pretty big place, but we also have two cats known to kill live animals (LuLu is 8 years old and has been seen eating a whole bird even though her front paws are declawed and she is an indoor cat!?!?! and Dusty is a 2-3 year old outdoor/indoor cat we rescued last year who is very playful and has killed little mice before while playing with them....) Right now we are keeping Lucky in a spare bedroom, pretty small but she doesn't need much room. She definitely has to be separated from the cats; LuLu has already pounced when we tried to introduce them...that process will be lengthy...We also have a very large basement which we could potentially use to keep her. It is quite bright since it has windows. 

I am toying with the idea of keeping her; from what I am reading it doesn't sound high maintenance, definitely easier than the cats...She is so adorable...I guess I wouldn't mind her flying around the house except for the pooh; can she be toilet trained at all? Also, she is kinda stinky, can I wash her? And, she kinda twitches her wings a lot, but not all the time, is that normal?

Warren: you are right. There are many pigeon nests right above the side walk next to the mall. I didn't look up, I guess I should have...I just followed her until she almost went into the street. She is definitely being nurtured  We both think she is awesome. 

I am attaching more pics. 
In the first picture Lucky is very comfy in my arms and in the last picture you see Dusty measuring up her new toy. 
I will post more pics later.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

good for you,

we can never be sure its a female until she starts to lay. but, if it is a male it will start to coo in a couple of months and try to breed with you or even your cats!!!!

when weaning, make sure to give her big foods such as peas and corn as he/she can pic it up very easely. If you do decide to keep her/him ( which i think would be cool for you) you can slowly potty train him. alot of people think they are just stupid and dearty, but they can. so... check on him for about ten minutes and you will see that they cock up there tail and then realese there dropping. every time you see him do this say your poop word whatever you decvide to name it and give him some food. make sure your training sessions are before eating. some examples are " poopy, go poo, 
stinker,and so on. 


a lot of games include following you around, jumping up for food or calling him when he can not see you but can hear you.

when he gets tierd he will let you know by stopping.

hope this helps!!!


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

We just spent the morning together. She got to walk around the living room a little bit. She stretched. She cleaned herself (how great is that???), although she still smells poopy, but I was happy to see she knows how to clean her feathers. She watched me as I replied some emails. She ate a little bit, made a bit of noise (SOOO CUTE!!!) and then, as she was dosing off, I put her back in her little room, darkened it so she is calm, and now I'm going to do my daily chores. 

Thank you guys! I don't know what I would have done without this forum...Isn't technology great???


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The wing twitching is normal. Does she do it before you feed her?
You can bath her in some warm water. Actually, Pigeon are very clean birds and just love to bathe. Mine bathe nearly everyday. It's very cute because after, they like to lounge around.
Pigeons can't be house trained but there are several places where you can purchase diapers for them to wear when they are out of the cage. One is Boni Birds and the other is Avian Fashions.
You only need a modest cage to house the bird when you aren't home. A good size is about 30 inches long, by 18 inches wide, by 18 inches tall. I like the ones that have a bigger door. Here, one can be bought for about $40. You don't need to add perches as Pigeons prefer shelves to roost on....flat surfaces rather than round ones. I put at least 1 shelf across one end. I also put a brick on the floor of the cage...Pigeons love to perch on bricks. To finish, I add a mirror and hang it Pigeon level when in a standing position. I buy the bigger kind found in the hair care product section at the store. 
Some Pigeons enjoy a small stuffed animal.


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Charis 

She does do the wing twitching before eating, mostly when she is excited. I will give her a warm bath tonight before going to bed, can't wait! Reading online, I came across one way of potty training a pigeon (http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f27/potty-trainging-fun-3884.html) but it trains the bird *when* to go not *where* to go...so I am not too crazy about that idea...I think I'll look into the diapers. As far as the cage, I put up a posting on Craigslist.com (http://montreal.craigslist.ca/wan/1434375970.html) and I will add your dimensions to it. I love the attention you pay to the details of the cage, and rest assured that I will make it as comfy as possible for Lucky. 

Thank you very much for all your advice, I am taking it to heart.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You are very welcome. Anyway I can help, I will do it.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

What a Lucky bird indeed...so here is the thing...they are easy to care for and yes not expensive...word to the wise...get the diaper NOW...I got mine from birdwear online...a member of this site makes them.You may have to get a few as she grows but the big advantage is that she will be familiar with how they feel and will wear them...trying to introduce one later in life isn't easy and if they grow up with it you will love them because it contains the poop and no mess...but after the fact is just too hard.You can give them a bath and they love...my baby still twitches it's wings and all...I think it's excitement.You can go to my profile page and see the cage we were able to get on Craigslist...cheap too!!I am so happy for you and Lucky!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

when i take in pigeons from the street i always bath them in baby shampoo so it is soft on there feathers. while washing them all there natural oil will wash of but so will the dirt and smell. for a couple of days after bathing her mist her with water so she will rub on another caugtht of oil.

a lot of people say not to but with baby shampoo no harm done and a better smell!!!


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

She was given a bath earlier, I used warm water only. She wasn't crazy about it so it didn't last very long. Then I kept her wrapped up in a towel on my chest until she was dry; I wanted to make sure she wouldn't be cold. She doesn't smell anymore. Next time, I'll try the baby shampoo.

I did notice that she is missing a lot of feathers under her wings, on her legs and some on her chest. Is this normal?


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

She is absolutly gorgeous!!! in answer to your last question; yes. it is normal for them to be "missing" feathers under her wings and on her legs and chest. they just have not finished growing yet, and those are areas that aren't extremely acessable/they don't preen as often. don't worry they will come in.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

she is still young!

o.k you gave me a great tip to tell you!!! as you said there are only pin feathers under the wings. when these are fully grown in and you can not see the skin then she should be done or almost done weaning if you wean too early she will not develope fully and may never be able to fly!

here is what i feed my babies. i get some handfeeding formula from the petstore and at her age it should be a thick pea soup. i then pour it into a ziploc bag and seal it i then cut a hole big enough for her to put her beak into it. she will startto eat and do like a pumping motion you can squeeze on the bag to help the food come out. hope this helps


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

yopigeonguy, thats a great way to handfeed them! i use a syringe when handfeeding my rehabilitatees (), but thats an easier way to feed them if you don't know how to syringe feed, or u just can't get syringes.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

yopigeonguy said:


> she is still young!
> 
> o.k you gave me a great tip to tell you!!! as you said there are only pin feathers under the wings. when these are fully grown in and you can not see the skin then she should be done or almost done weaning *if you wean too early she will not develope fully and may never be able to fly!*
> here is what i feed my babies. i get some handfeeding formula from the petstore and at her age it should be a thick pea soup. i then pour it into a ziploc bag and seal it i then cut a hole big enough for her to put her beak into it. she will startto eat and do like a pumping motion you can squeeze on the bag to help the food come out. hope this helps


I've never had that experience although I do not advocate weaning too early. I have had some babies that were self feeding at 2 weeks and now have great flying skills.
This baby is old enough to wean and at this age, the parents are feeding whole food rather than formula, which is exactly why the defrosted corn and peas work so well. Weaning is just so easy.
My experience is that if the baby is on formula at this age, they become very difficult to wean.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

starlinglover95,

I used to use a syringe but found out that in using the " naturel method" they get exercise and will develope quicker with more muscle. they can also stop when they are full and you can not have something go wrong!!!!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

ok some will wean at an early age , but some cant. so just be on the cautious side.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

how was she last night


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

I am so relieved to hear about the feathers, I was worried she was sick and that's why fell out/got pushed out of the nest  

This morning I fed her the regular 40 pieces of corn/pea (the way Charis was explaining) I then got her pigeon/dove seeds from the pet store, because I had noticed that she was trying to peck...when I gave her the seeds, she started eating them...I mean I watched her closely and she gets 2 out of 10 pieces. So for lunch I gave her the usual peas and corn but now I left the seeds next to her, to see what happens. 

Another thing: she came out of her box! She didn't jump off the edge (SMART!) but she climbed/flew out of the box ad waited for me on the edge. She is a very fast learner! Also, she is not very dependent. She comes to me to get fed, I feed her, but then she goes and she sits at a fair distance to relax. At first she was all over me but she has quite the personality...I also only spend about 30-40 minutes per feeding with her, three times a day; since I am not sure what's going to happen, it is important to me that she is not too dependent and she realizes she is a bird.

When I was out earlier, I noticed a few pigeons outside the metro station...I will never look at them the same way again 

And here are some new pics taken with my phone, so not great quality. But you can see that she is getting big and she looks healthy.


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

Last night she was fine; she pooped a lot! So this morning she was very hungry  She is very good in general. If I leave her in the room on her own in the dark at night, she is quiet. When I show up, she gets SUPER excited, flaps her wings and makes LOTS of noise...she is getting under my skin...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

"she is getting under my skin" does that mean like a bad thing...in irritation or do you mean her cuteness and bonding make you happy... nice touch with the stuffed animals.


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

She is getting under my skin in a good way, of course.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LovelyFlight said:


> I am so relieved to hear about the feathers, I was worried she was sick and that's why fell out/got pushed out of the nest
> 
> This morning I fed her the regular 40 pieces of corn/pea (the way Charis was explaining) I then got her pigeon/dove seeds from the pet store, because I had noticed that she was trying to peck...when I gave her the seeds, she started eating them...I mean I watched her closely and she gets 2 out of 10 pieces. So for lunch I gave her the usual peas and corn but now I left the seeds next to her, to see what happens.
> 
> ...


Adorable pictues.


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

*Good Morning!*

Lucky is eating corn on her own!!!! She can't eat the pieces of pea yet; they're too big and round, but she can grab the pieces of corn because they're a little flatter and then she swallows them! WOW! They learn REALLY fast! Every day she shows me a new trick. 

Last night he was very good, again. She is no longer in the box, since she easily jumps out. She now took over the double bed we have in the spare bedroom. But she just sits on the bed and poops. She is not trying to fly away or get away at all. She might be warming up to me too.

This morning we ate our usual peas and corn, but this time I let her eat the corn all on her own, right out of my hand. Maybe it's just in my head...but it seemed like she was very happy/proud of herself every time she was able to eat on her on. She would fluff up, flap her wings and make happy noises (the same as when she sees me in the morning). There was a lot of encouragement on my part, of course. But then she would get a little frustrated and concentrate more when she would fail. My little overachiever


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL...that corn and pea thing works like magic to teach babies how to eat.
I'm sure she was proud of herself. She sounds like such a little sweet heart.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

LovelyFlight said:


> Lucky is eating corn on her own!!!!... it seemed like she was very happy/proud of herself every time she was able to eat on her on....


Congratulations on her progress! Young pigeons definitely like to celebrate when they achieve a new level of expertise and they do enjoy an appreciative audience. Just wait till the flying lessons start!


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

We already started those too (paranoid she'll forget she's a bird)...I am using them to reward her with the corn  I hold her in my palm and encourage her to jump on the bed (very short heights, 10-15 inches) she flaps her wings and lands and then squeaks very excitedly and goes around in circles while I praise her...it's so much fun!


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

yopigeonguy said:


> starlinglover95,
> 
> I used to use a syringe but found out that in using the " naturel method" they get exercise and will develope quicker with more muscle. they can also stop when they are full and you can not have something go wrong!!!!


yea, that is true. but my mentor taught me to syringe feed them and i am very careful to let them decide if they are full or not. i'll give them some (like 5 - 15 cc's depending on age) and if they want more most of the time they will scream at me and try to jump in the food bowl (the goopy, hot, cereal like stuff) .


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

LovelyFlight said:


> We already started those too (paranoid she'll forget she's a bird)...I am using them to reward her with the corn  I hold her in my palm and encourage her to jump on the bed (very short heights, 10-15 inches) she flaps her wings and lands and then squeaks very excitedly and goes around in circles while I praise her...it's so much fun!


 that has got to be adorable!!! !!!


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

So Lucky is trying to eat the peas on her own! I don't have to put them down her throat anymore, she can grab them right out from between my fingers! I am so relieved because I never enjoyed the other way...

Her favorite place on me is on my shoulder or on the back of my neck. She climbs right up and starts pecking at my ear an neck and face! It makes me nervous I'll feel something wet and warm going down my back...

This morning we tried hanging out in the kitchen for a change. I thought I could make my coffee while Lucky hung out on the table. But she became restless and I could see she didn't like it so I brought her back to her room where she relaxed right away. This is what I am afraid of...that she'll never want to come out where she belongs...so I will make bigger efforts to get her out in the rest of the house. Any suggestions?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

When she's on you shoulder, wear an old shirt over you clothes. I have a big collar I tie around my neck that covers my shoulders. It's Christmas red. I call it my poop cape.  You could make one too.
Sometime I forget and leave it on when I answer the door. Most often I am complimented on my interesting collar.
Trust me...the longer she is with you, the more adventurous she will become so don't worry about her feeling safe in her room.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

hey, when she starts to fly you can open the door to her room and she will go out there to have more space. but, you should just bring her around the house several times a day for about five minutes a session so that she gets used to it. you can try playing and feeding her in all the rooms of your home so she will get used to it quicker.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

They really do take a little while to get used to the rest of the house.And cleaning the poop is always part of it...but it's not so bad...now my Petey will fly out of his room when he wants company and come sit on the counter helping me to prepare our salads and veggies...I always toss him things and he plays with them and eats some...when he poops I use a wet wipe and clean it up, wash my hands and press on.As for my shoulder I use a towel...it's just a hand towel that I swing across my shoulder and when I sit on the sofa to watch TV I sit on a big beach towel so we can spend time together....you get good at poop prevention with a pijy.And they will over time develop spots up high that they will always roost at so you can cover them and it's fine.Of course you may want to encourage them to roost in a spot that you would prefer by putting up just a wood shelf or something.Good luck...she sounds adorable and I am enjoying the updates...they are too sweet aren't they?


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

When I was 14 I had a pretty little white pigeon that I had taken from a nest under a bridge. She was forever on my shoulder as I raised her. After she had fledged she would sit on my shoulder when I was riding my bike around town. If she got fed up she would just fly on home. Enjoy your bird.


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

The thing with flying around the house is that my two cats are dying to eat her. My oldest one just sits in front of the bedroom door and licks her snout; I am not kidding. I know animals get used to each other, but our cats would really eat her. I would love for Lucky to come out and fly around but the logistics are impossible. I have to run after the cats, lock them in the basement while I play with Lucky...and the cats meow and scratch at the door...I really would love to keep her, but I am afraid I cannot. She will not have fun always watching out for predators in her own home. I could never leave doors open; as it is there is a huge poster on her bedroom door making sure people shut it closed...it's just too much, for her and for us. She deserves better.

Maniac: you are from around Montreal, do you think you could take in another lovely soul? It is really important to me that Lucky finds an awesome home with other pigeons. 

We are becoming very attached to each other, and I love updating everyone on her status and discussing her well being. However, the main reason why I even came to this forum was to find her a good home. Her life is saved, and both our lives are forever changed, but now it's my responsibility to make sure she has the best life I can offer her. It will be very sad when she goes, she is the cutest little bugger ever. Please help me find her a home with other pigeons, where she can be herself, the way nature intended. She is healthy, she does not need any special care from humans; she can be free...I really want her to be her.

In the meantime, she is in the best of hands. I completely adore her.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You might try calling this place. I did speak with them last spring and they are unable to take Pigeons, however...they may know of private individuals that do rehab Pigeons. If they don't, ask they who else you might call for a referal.

450-458-2809 

Josee Bonneville (president), Le Nichoir Bird Rehabilitation Centre 
[email protected] 
Wildlife Species: all wild bird species only 
Canada, Quebec, Western region (Gatineau).....


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you, Charis, I will definitely give them a call.


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

How can I make sure Lucky is getting enough fiber? Her poop is not getting any harder or darker...Should I try giving her some fiber cereal? I remember seeing something in this forum about the possible reason for the green/white watery poop being not feeding the bird enough, but Lucky turns her head away when she is full. Should I insist that she eats more? Because she does not like to have too much food in one seating, I usually feed her more frequently. Am I not feeding her enough?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Because of what she is eating, her poop will be loose her than an all seed diet. How many peas is she eating each feeding?


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

She starts turning her head away after 5 peas. Now that she can eat the corn on her own, she's not loving the peas anymore, and I hate giving them to her too...so she has 5-10 peas every couple of hours+about 10-15 pieces of corn.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Probably isn't enough food. Can you find a dove mix at the pet store? You can add dried peas and lentils to the mix and whole pop corn.


----------



## BuenDia (Oct 26, 2009)

For transportation to Toronto or elsewhere, check out craigslist: http://montreal.en.craigslist.ca/trv/
maybe you can pay them to take the bird for you for a fee but meet with them previously to make sure they are animal lovers who will not hurt or release the bird once they are gone.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

LF, Yes I live in Oka, not far from you and I would love to help you out but .... I came onto the pigeon scene by accident like you. A lost pigeon flew into my life only a few weeks ago. Because of the time of year ( all the work getting ready for winter) I had time only to cobble together a small temporary coop of about 3x3x7 ( half of that is exposed to the elements although it is now covered in plastic sheeting for the winter weather). Adding to my problem is that I purchased another pair for company and offered to take in a stray from another lady from Montreal. I feel that I could be doing some harm if I overcrowded them some more. Maybe some other members can comment on the crowding conditions


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

maniac said:


> LF, Yes I live in Oka, not far from you and I would love to help you out but .... I came onto the pigeon scene by accident like you. A lost pigeon flew into my life only a few weeks ago. Because of the time of year ( all the work getting ready for winter) I had time only to cobble together a small temporary coop of about 3x3x7 ( half of that is exposed to the elements although it is now covered in plastic sheeting for the winter weather). Adding to my problem is that I purchased another pair for company and offered to take in a stray from another lady from Montreal. I feel that I could be doing some harm if I overcrowded them some more. Maybe some other members can comment on the crowding conditions


That really isn't big enough to add more birds. Do you have a garage that you can build a flight for them?


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

No Charis I do not. The cage is built into my carport, sharing the roof and 1 wall. The " living quarters" are about 3x3x3 with an attached and exposed exterior portion about 3x3x4. They are joined but separated by a glass window and exit/entranceway. I feed, water and let them bathe in the exterior section. This also is where they get their limited exercise. It is far less than the perfect housing I would like them to have but the best I could do under the circumstances.
I am retired but my days are far far from being empty. I have a zillion grandchildren and it seems one of them needs my care or help most days. Winter is rapidly closing in here and I have managed to close the pool, take down and store the gazebo, put up both car shelters, re-planted about 200 spring bulbs, temporarily fixed the carport roof, drained the pond and brought god knows how many goldfish and their babies into my aquariums. I still have to clean the furnace, flu pipes and chimney, service and crank up the old snowblower and put away the garden tools ... all this on a pair of lungs that should have been discarded years ago lol.

I think that was a rant. !!!!


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW Maniac!!! Good for you!!! That was not a rant, thanks for sharing! I saw a post of yours on another thread and I thought I'd ask. It is becoming more and more clear to me that the kind of person who has the heart to take in lost souls too often than not doesn't have the means to do so. But I will not start a political rant 

Charis: guess what??? I learnt from my mistakes and I now feed Lucky the peas first, before the corn. This afternoon she was so hungry she started eating them on her own. Then I feed her the corn. It works like a charm! 

And yes, I already got her the dove/pigeon mix and she is able to pick up the smaller pieces on her own. Knowing her, by tomorrow she'll be eating everything on her own. And, by the way, I forgot to update everyone, but Lucky is drinking water on her own too! 

Today I did not have the time to call the place Charis referred me to. Not unlike everyone here, I have been a little busy with some family stuff. But my first priority should be to get a cage because Lucky is becoming way too comfortable in that room  Plus, so many people come visit her (she is very loved by everyone around here) that I am afraid the cats will sneak in behind one of them one of these days.

BuenDia: thank you for the link!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

maniac said:


> No Charis I do not. The cage is built into my carport, sharing the roof and 1 wall. The " living quarters" are about 3x3x3 with an attached and exposed exterior portion about 3x3x4. They are joined but separated by a glass window and exit/entranceway. I feed, water and let them bathe in the exterior section. This also is where they get their limited exercise. It is far less than the perfect housing I would like them to have but the best I could do under the circumstances.
> I am retired but my days are far far from being empty. I have a zillion grandchildren and it seems one of them needs my care or help most days. Winter is rapidly closing in here and I have managed to close the pool, take down and store the gazebo, put up both car shelters, re-planted about 200 spring bulbs, temporarily fixed the carport roof, drained the pond and brought god knows how many goldfish and their babies into my aquariums. I still have to clean the furnace, flu pipes and chimney, service and crank up the old snowblower and put away the garden tools ... all this on a pair of lungs that should have been discarded years ago lol.
> 
> 
> I think that was a rant. !!!!


It sure didn't hurt to ask if you had a garage and I got more of a NO than I had expected. I think you have a lot to do before winter finally settles, especially with those Zillion grand children.
I love a productive person. I kind of feel like I should put together a work crew to give you a hand.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LovelyFlight said:


> WOW Maniac!!! Good for you!!! That was not a rant, thanks for sharing! I saw a post of yours on another thread and I thought I'd ask. It is becoming more and more clear to me that the kind of person who has the heart to take in lost souls too often than not doesn't have the means to do so. But I will not start a political rant
> 
> Charis: guess what??? I learnt from my mistakes and I now feed Lucky the peas first, before the corn. This afternoon she was so hungry she started eating them on her own. Then I feed her the corn. It works like a charm!
> 
> ...


I'm glad things are going well. They really do learn fast...such smart birds.


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

*Found a cage!*

Here is Lucky's cage. She is not really able to get in and out, so we will not be using it yet unless I want to have her around the house with me safe from the kitties. I have to admit, I hated seeing her behind those bars.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's a great set-up. I like the ramps. if you can fit a small box onthe floor of the cage, put a towel in it and she will probably like that. I would hang a mirror, eye level on the upper perch so she can admire herself.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Very nice set up for your bird. I see her fluffy friend hasn't been brave enough yet for the top shelf.


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

LOL
No, but it makes much cuter sounds than Lucky 

Just wanted to update everyone: Lucky is growing well; she is attempting to eat seeds on her own. Before every meal I try to feed her some seeds (hunger is the best motivator!!!) and when she gets bored of trying I feed her the usual peas and corn (peas first!).

Lucky has been flying!!! I am finding poop all over that little room (I know I spent money on a cage, but I CANNOT see her behind those bars) and she likes to hang out on a little table by the window until:

DUSTY!


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

*In need of quick advice*

Hi everyone,

I took Lucky outside today since the weather is gorgeous! But as soon as she got outside she started to eat pebbles and dirt...is this normal? I brought her in right away and tried to give her food but she didn't want it. Should I let her eat the dirt???

Thank you!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

She needs some red grit and oyster shell.
I would be very careful about taking her outside. She may become startled and take off. At this point, she wouldn't be able to survive on her own. I know of someone this happened to a couple of months ago. Fortunately at the time, the weather was consistantly good.He never saw the bird again and it still haunts him. The Pigeon was only 2 months old and didn't have a clue as to how to find food.


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you Charis, should I get her red grit and oyster shell from the store?

When we were outside, she did look startled, and she ran back into my lap. It felt good  but at the same time a little sad because she is supposed to be out there...so I walked with her on my shoulder for a bit, then she flew away on the top of a car but did not run away, she was just looking around. Then she came to me and we hung out in the court; our house is part of a nice court with trees and plants and walkways. 

I think I will take her out again tomorrow if it is nice again; I would hate for her to be completely separated from the outdoors, and I keep a very close eye on her. She definitely would not be able to find food or fend for herself, at all. She can't really fly properly; she doesn't have all her feathers yet. She is also not eating completely on her own. At the same time, I am pretty sure she can't just take off; she cannot outrun me....yet  

Thank you for the advice Charis! I will be very careful.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello,
Sorry I have not been replying! She is growing so much. Do you know what you will do with her? Keep her, send her away. I would keep her if I were you!!! She looks just great!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LovelyFlight said:


> Thank you Charis, should I get her red grit and oyster shell from the store?
> 
> When we were outside, she did look startled, and she ran back into my lap. It felt good  but at the same time a little sad because she is supposed to be out there...so I walked with her on my shoulder for a bit, then she flew away on the top of a car but did not run away, she was just looking around. Then she came to me and we hung out in the court; our house is part of a nice court with trees and plants and walkways.
> 
> ...


You might need to go to a feed store for the red grit or order it on line in a small amount. Oyster shell you can get at a pet store. 
Please...do not take her outside unless she is in a cage. That's what I told the fellow that lost the bird I told you about and he didn't listen. He thought he was being careful too. Now he is heartbroken and he will always wonder.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This is where you can buy red grit with white stone in small amounts.

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-stones.html


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi yopigeonguy  I am still not sure what I am going to do with her. It looks like we are going to keep her over the winter. My plan was to wean her and then see; I am attached to her and I am afraid to give her to someone who won't look after her the way I do and she is not eating on her own fully. The best thing would be to be able to let her go free with other pigeons in the spring. My wish is that she is free and flying around like other birds. So I'll keep cleaning up poop. 

Charis: I am going to the store today for some grit and oyster shells. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

Quick update: I've called the Nichoir but have not gotten a response from them. I heard that there is a guy who goes to the Montreal SPCA and picks up any pigeons people might leave there, depending on the age and health of the bird, so I called the SPCA and left a message. I am trying to find a good home, it is difficult to keep Lucky over the winter, and even if i do I will still have to find a rehabber in the spring. 

Thank you Charis for your help.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please question him carefully before tuning Lucky over to him. I would also ask to see where he keeps his Pigeons. Lucky doesn't fall into the wild Pigeon category anymore, doubt she knows she is a Pigeon at all and so adjusting will be more difficult for her.


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you for the advice Charis. What kind of questions should I ask him? 

They called me back from the SPCA and they said that the bird should be able to eat on its own before the guy will take her. They also said that he puts the pigeons together and release the birds in groups (which is what I am looking for). 

Lucky is not over friendly or attached to me. For example, she is not comfortable with my boyfriend at all and attacks him when he's around. She is eating seeds but I am not sure how much because most of it ends up on the floor...how can I make sure she is eating on her own fully? I am still feeding her corn (she won't eat the peas) and have mixed in the oyster shells and gravel I got at the bird store with the seeds.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The first question I would ask is...

are the Pigeons released in a place where there is food and water available?

will he tell you where the release site is located so you can check it out for yourself? 

are the Pigeons released during winter months or are they held until Spring? [Spring would be best]

how many are released at one time?

are they treated for canker and worms prior to release?

I believe Lucky has bonded to you and that's why she attacks your BF...she feels threatened by him. She is about the age where Pigeons begin to separate emotionally from their parents and move into the teenage stage...she may be doing that.

The only way to know if she is eating on her own is to feed small amounts, leave seed in her cage and see if it's gone when you return in the evening. You know how many poops she makes with you feeding her, count how many she makes with you not feeding her and see if it adds up to the same amount.
Keep in mind that she doesn't know what food looks like except the food you have been feeding her and so if she is released with with learning that, her odds for survival will be less and all you have done for her in vein.
Also, she needs to have been eating well on her own for a couple of weeks to consider her weaned.


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you Charis! 
I will be going to the SPCA in person on Monday to ask all these questions and to see if I can meet the guy before bringing Lucky in. I have taken your advice and fed her a little and left a few seeds for her to see if she eats. In the past couple of days I have noticed that she is absolutely able to eat the seeds on her own, but she associates me with food so she only eats when I am actually there. This is not good so I think I will take longer breaks between our visits to make sure she is actually hungry and increase her motivation to start eating on her own. I think I may have spoiled her


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I've been reading this thread. So is lucky still with you? I'm with Charis. Lucky doesn't even know she is a bird. She loves you and is human imprinted. When she ran back to you when you were outside tells me you are mom. I know its not easy having a bird inside. I have several. But I hate to see all your hard work for nothing. I hope you decide to keep her. In my opinion. min


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Check out this thread...They are in Montreal too with a similar issue. Maybe these two and be companions for the winter.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f31/releasing-a-hand-raised-pigeon-41297.html


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

Mindy: I am weaning Lucky. She will be released as soon as the time is right, or at least she will spend the rest of her life with other birds. As much as I love her, she would be very lonely here; she would be the only bird, constantly stressed by the cats who sit outside her door putting their paws under trying to catch her..... I want what is best for her....precisely after everything we've done for her. I will not go into details but my boyfriend and I are going through the toughest time of our lives right now, emotionally and financially and Lucky should remain Lucky and not become a burden.

Charis: My idea is to contact the guy Amal was speaking of and see if I can help him build a loft...maybe we can start the first pigeon rescue home in Montreal...he seems willing to help pigeons, there are plenty of pigeons in Montreal...he could start a business  
I asked Amal to see if this is an option.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LovelyFlight said:


> Mindy: I am weaning Lucky. She will be released as soon as the time is right, or at least she will spend the rest of her life with other birds. As much as I love her, she would be very lonely here; she would be the only bird, constantly stressed by the cats who sit outside her door putting their paws under trying to catch her..... I want what is best for her....precisely after everything we've done for her. I will not go into details but my boyfriend and I are going through the toughest time of our lives right now, emotionally and financially and Lucky should remain Lucky and not become a burden.
> 
> Charis: My idea is to contact the guy Amal was speaking of and see if I can help him build a loft...maybe we can start the first pigeon rescue home in Montreal...he seems willing to help pigeons, there are plenty of pigeons in Montreal...he could start a business
> I asked Amal to see if this is an option.
> ...



I love that idea.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

It is a great idea!! I hope it works out for you. I also hope things get better with you and your boyfriend. min


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

Amal wrote back and said he liked my idea; he will speak with the man and see if we can go ahead. Amal said that he would also help out if the guy agrees to build a pigeon loft, or however he needs help. Fingers crossed 

And here is Lucky earlier today. She lost all her baby yellow fluff and she is very pretty.


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

lucky is getting so big! she is beatiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

So here is a quick update: 

Amal still hopes that the guy with the house in the country will be able to take Pepere (Amal's pigeon). The issue with this guy is that he is not willing to build a loft and the birds do not have a lot of room to fly. Both Amal and I agree that the birds should fly until spring so that they are strong enough to be released. So now Amal is waiting for an answer from this guy to the question: will the birds be able to fly around?

In the case that this guy does not let them fly, Amal is willing to take Lucky for the winter so that both Lucky and Pepere have bird companion over the winter. Of course, I am hoping they will fall in love and stay together forever and be happy in the spring when they are released together...So this weekend, if Amal does not decide to go with the country guy, I will be going over there with Lucky to see how she gets along with Pepere and give them a couple of weeks to get used to each other. Wouldn't that be the best??? Amal built this huge cage in his house for the birds and I will also be helping him out. 

Last night I met a vet and I told him my story. He said that he had gone through a similar situation and kept the pigeon over the winter but released him in the spring. The pigeon came back for food once in a while but was successfully released. 

I think that with all the love and attention Lucky and Pepere are getting (both Amal and I are in contact with vets and other resources) they will be just fine! 

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Amal (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello all and Lovely flight:
Just a small precision:I am a lady!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Lovely Flight: I will write you an email tonight, it seems that we are going to meet this we...


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

I am so sorry, all the Amals I ever knew were men! 
That will teach me to assume again! 
Talk to you later.


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

Now I just hope Lucky is a girl...


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

So glad that you and Amal are getting together and working out whats best for the two birds. Lovelyflight, I thought Amal was a guy also, so don't feel bad. Sorry Amal. I made that mistake with Jay 3 on here also. She is a she also. You would have found out this weekend anyway. Keep us all posted. You both have quite the following here. Glad Charis got you two in touch with one another. min


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi LovelyFlight,

I have been following this thread and it sounds like things are working out well for Lucky.

Just a word on introducing the Lucky to Amal's bird Pepere, they may very well get along right from the start. However, there is also the chance that some territorial aggression may take place. I have a pair who are now mated as tight as can be that fought fairly roughly the first few times that they where together I thought I had made a mistake and they where actually two cocks. This is after having them side by side for a while.

This resolved by just letting the hen out to circle and prance for him after doing this a few times they accepted each other, after of course the courtship by the male, and one of their offspring is named Lucky as well.

So I guess what I am saying it may not be love at first sight, so you both may need to be a little patient with them.

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

Karyn: Thank you so much for your advice! I was just thinking of asking for advice on how to introduce the two in a manner most conducive to success. We were thinking of giving them 2 weeks to get used to each other.

Any more advice on the subject would be great! I am very nervous...Also, I think Lucky is feeling it because she is a little clingy, which she has never been before. Fingers crossed!

I have a question: do pigeons like TV? Lucky loves to stare at it...is it bad for them? Right now she is watching hockey...!?!


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

This is the cutest thing ever: Lucky is in front of the mirror PRANCING! She keeps fluffing her feathers and then prancing in front of herself  ...it looks like she likes what she sees! That is adorable!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey,

So happy things are going well for lucky and you!


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

I have another question: isn't Lucky too young to meet a mate? From my research, it seems like they should be minimum 4 months old...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LovelyFlight said:


> This is the cutest thing ever: Lucky is in front of the mirror PRANCING! She keeps fluffing her feathers and then prancing in front of herself  ...it looks like she likes what she sees! That is adorable!


Uh, LovelyFlight...there IS a possibility that Lucky is a MALE...

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Amal (Nov 3, 2009)

mr squeaks said:


> Uh, LovelyFlight...there IS a possibility that Lucky is a MALE...
> 
> Love and Hugs
> Shi


That's what I was thinking! is it possible to keep two males in the same cage ? will they be happier than alone ?


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

They can still get along in the same cage. I have a couple males together and they were just fine with one another. Better than being alone at least they have someone to hang out with. min


----------



## alienbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I've heard people say that two males can't be kept together (in close quarters) because they will fight... let's hope that's not the case with your guys! It could be that Lucky is _acting_ like a male rather than actually being one! Some females can dance around, right?


----------



## alienbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Mindy said:


> They can still get along in the same cage. I have a couple males together and they were just fine with one another. Better than being alone at least they have someone to hang out with. min


Oh Mindy, you must have been typing your answer at the same time I was-- good to know that you've got an example of males hanging out together with no probs!  I hope it works out for Lucky & Pepere, too!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

You really won't know for sure who is a male or who isn't until someone lays an egg or doesn't lay egg. From my personal experience I have had two males together and they were just fine with one another. Once they establish an hen pecking order or in this case, who the head chief is. Now if you put one hen in with them, they might fight then alittle bit more but once everyone knows there place everyone will be fine. Or that is what I have experienced. min


----------



## Amal (Nov 3, 2009)

But can they be released together at the spring ? will they support each other as if they were a couple ?


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

If they are together until they are released, my guess is yes. min


----------



## Amal (Nov 3, 2009)

Pepere and Lucky are meeting right now. It seems that Lucky is a Dove (may be a hybrid of dove and a pigeon ? ) Do you think that they can mate ????


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

yes they can. but they might be both boys!!! um.. what did they do when they met... i mean was there cooing, fighting, wing fluttering, slaping, growns??!!! o and which bird did what???


----------



## Amal (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello,
Well Pepere was very interested by Lucky but she was really scared from him! We came to the conclusion that she was too young (1/2 months) for him. She came back home with Lovelyflight....
Pepere is in an urgent need of a mate or a female. Anyone who has a loft with pigeons, any possibility for you to keep Pepere or to adopt him ? He should however be able to fly in this loft, I won't feel comfortable otherwise...
any ideas welcome, Pepere felt much better with the little girl, he was not aggressive anymore... Poor guy.... It was another bird! I am still having lot of pbs keeping him, as I will travel in January, but my bf will be able to keep him until we find a good home for Pepere ...
I have another question: is it possible to cross the borders of Canada/USA with a pigeon ? we might be interested in giving him to someone with an experience in rehab or willing to adopt him, we saw that there were many in USA (more than in Canada at least). I will drive him there, no pb, if it is possible. Lucky also could be in the adoption loop, as I know that Lovelyflight would like the same thing for her: a rehab who will release her later.
Amal


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

So Lucky and Pepere met. I think it was a success in the sense that they didn't fight. Lucky is too young to mate right now. I found her on October 22nd (exactly one month ago) and she was about 18-20 days old then. Pigeons start mating at around 4-5 months. 

Pepere was happy to see Lucky. He wanted to be around her and followed her around. He tried mounting her a couple of times. He did peck at her body a bit, but not to hurt her. Lucky on the other hand was afraid. She ran away and tried to get away every time Pepere approached, BUT she was curious about him and when left in different rooms she did walk towards him. There was no obvious aggression or rejection and even when Lucky was inside the cage with Pepere, I was not afraid for her well being. I think if she was a little older and they were left alone for a bit, they would be happy together. 

I also believe that even if Lucky is a male, if they get along, they're better off together than separate. Amal and I pretty much decided to keep looking for rehabbers that would be willing to keep them until spring when they should be released properly. I think Lucky and Pepere should try to get together again in a month when Lucky is more mature, and in the meantime, time permitting, we could visit each other once in a while so that they can spend some time with their other birds and get used to each other. 

Amal: Lucky took her first bath! Before I would place her in the bath myself so she was afraid, but I did what J showed me at your place (put the bath on the floor and splash the water about) and VERY SLOWLY she approached and jumped in and had a BLAST! Thank you for the advice.


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

Some new pictures of lovely Lucky:


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

So Lucky will be going to the Wildlife Rehabilitation Center near Ottawa tomorrow morning! She is young enough to be rehabilitated and released with the flock in the spring. 

In the meantime, Manuel is staying with me for a bit. He went to the vet who said he is going to be just fine! He is completely healthy: no parasites, no diseases, no broken bones. He might be deaf, but he will get his sight back once the skin on his head grows and we do a surgery to pull the face back in place. He will be a pet pigeon.

I need everybody's help! 
I am working on a proposal for the city of Montreal to build safe feeding zones for pigeons so that we diminish the problems of injured, sick or displaced pigeons. I need statistics and info on Montreal pigeons. I also need Montrealers' support as far as volunteering some time.

I am also working on putting together a brochure for Montrealers, as part of an aggressive information campaign, to educate people and to change their feelings towards pigeons. 

I have already started working on these in Google docs and I can share those with you if you have a gmail account.

If you are interested in helping me out, write to me at [email protected]ail.com

Thank you!!!


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

Lucky is gone to the centre! Everything worked out great! Thank you everybody for all our help!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for the good news updates! I'm glad things worked out well. Best of luck to you in your information/education campaign about pigeons. Please do keep us updated on that and many thanks to you for all your efforts on behalf of our beloved pigeons.

Terry


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes, thanks for the update, glad the meeting went good. Cute pictures. I also think its great that you want to help pigeons in your city. I hope you get a lot of support from fellow country men to help you. I wish I could offer something but I'm new at this also. Maybe you should start another thread for the information you're looking for, you might get more replies. min


----------



## LovelyFlight (Oct 22, 2009)

Good idea Mindy, thank you!
In the meantime, if you hear of a pigeon in need in Montreal, please contact me. An email or personal message work best.


----------

